# Intake for a 3.2?



## SIM_TT (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All,

I will be ordering a Milltek cat-back soon and thought I should get an air intake at the same time to make the most of the change. Do any of you have any recommendations that are suited for the 3.2? I've read a few posts and the only two that i can find are from Evoms & Neuspeed. Which would be your choice or are there others that would be better?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

SIM_TT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be ordering a Milltek cat-back soon and thought I should get an air intake at the same time to make the most of the change. Do any of you have any recommendations that are suited for the 3.2? I've read a few posts and the only two that i can find are from Evoms & Neuspeed. Which would be your choice or are there others that would be better?
> 
> ...


On Tuesday I had this Neuspeed p-flow induction kit fitted:-


In the low rev range it's made the throttle response a little quicker but in mid and high i'm sure i detect more push for the same amount of throttle input. The most impressive thing though is the engine pitch which has dropped a good bit, making it more gutteral. If you like the V6 sound then this highlights it more and with more authority. Awaiting a date for my Milltek zorst fitment as well ....


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Does that Neuspeed p-flow induction kit have a cold air feed?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Bryn said:


> Does that Neuspeed p-flow induction kit have a cold air feed?


I 'don't think' it has a cold air feed - that would be an advantage. Nuespeed, in their blurb, claim the only restrictive element in the intake to be the enclosed factory airbox, hence why this is removed, thus providing access to a limitless air supply.
Also the cone design provides a greater surface are for breathing. The addition of the heat shield should help a little as well. It may be possible to use a corrugated metal hose to feed cold air up to the filter area from lower down, but then one worries about attracting dust/ dirt by the same token.
BTW the cabin noise is not louder in daily city use (perhaps very marginal). Only from 2500 upwards are you aware of changes - a fuller enhancement of that V6 sound right across the spectrum from then on. Performing a kick-down is a new experience - it's quite abit more agressive and complex in how the sound is assembled - VERY pleasing. There is more shove in the back i'm sure.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

HPA do the only intake I heard of with decent gains.










You can bolt a supercharger onto the end of it too


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks great, but surely when pulling away your just pulling in masses of hot air from the engine bay?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hark said:


> Looks great, but surely when pulling away your just pulling in masses of hot air from the engine bay?


Thanks alot.I know what you mean. Its a case of swings and roundabouts. The space created by removing the airbox has left gulf's of free space stretching down to the terra ferma below - which you can clearly see in places - one assumes that an equal amount of cooler air will flow up and mix from beneath where previously it was not able to do so. But for sure, this will not eradicate the warm air problem completely. I've used a same-principal induction kit a few years ago (K&N 57i) on my Civic Type R. Without question this system produced percievable gains - it did not have a heat shield. It also sat in the same location as the Neuspeed with respect to engine position. At the time, I got a garage to fit a cold air feed which took advantage of the free engine bay space. It was quite primitive just consisting of a length of semi-rigid 4-5 inch aluminum piping cable tied securely at various points. For extra peace of mind i may do this! BTW the rubber top seal on the shield mates with the bonnet to seal out heat from the engine side.


----------



## SIM_TT (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! I was initially considering the Evoms but after your review Sonatina I might consider changing! So when are you getting the Milltek exhaust fitted?

The HPA one looks like a lot of work to attach. Does anyone run the Evoms just out of curiosity? Robokn?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

UKLooney said:


> HPA do the only intake I heard of with decent gains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that HPA intake? All I see is the factory unit alongside an HPA header... :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

SIM_TT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be ordering a Milltek cat-back soon and thought I should get an air intake at the same time to make the most of the change. Do any of you have any recommendations that are suited for the 3.2? I've read a few posts and the only two that i can find are from Evoms & Neuspeed. Which would be your choice or are there others that would be better?
> 
> ...


Upgrade the OEM airbox with a advanced cold air intake and a K&N panel filter the best solution IMHO.



Hans.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Singletrack said:


> Where is that HPA intake? All I see is the factory unit alongside an HPA header... :?


Yes, the picture is of the intake manifold with standard air box/filter?. Seems like HPA doesn't think the standard air box to be the major restriction in the 3.2s intake system.


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

Hans,

What's that picture of showing "rothe motorsports" of? Is that a piece you can buy.... what exactly did they do there?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

proport said:


> Hans,
> 
> What's that picture of showing "rothe motorsports" of? Is that a piece you can buy.... what exactly did they do there?


Rothe Motorsport use this on there 450 hp 3.2 VR6 turbo kit.
They make this new higher performance cold air feed for the OEM airbox.
It feed more air into the box, i don't know if they sell it seperately.


















http://www.rothe-motorsport.de/manufact ... essum.html

Hans.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

I just put this yesterday on my car check it out! AMAZING))))


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> I just put this yesterday on my car check it out! AMAZING))))


Nice, except for the red part. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

R5T said:


> Nice, except for the red part. :roll:
> 
> Hans.


I don't know....it matches the ignition wire connectors 

As I've said on the "other" CAI thread, this is a nice install Mohammed. Congratulations!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, except for the red part. :roll:
> ...


THANK YOU  did it my self 8)


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

R5T said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > I just put this yesterday on my car check it out! AMAZING))))
> ...


slowly slowly ill put more red things :wink: maybe a red supercharger :roll: u never know


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> slowly slowly ill put more red things :wink: maybe a red supercharger :roll: u never know


*Red "Ruf" Kompressor/supercharger.*









Products

The centrifugal compressors by Ruf - compressors AG were designed so that they can be mounted with the smallest possible effort needed and without mechanical intervention on the engine and, if necessary simply be dismantled again.

The compressors are designed by Swiss engineers, manufactured and tested in our own production workshop near Zurich.

With regard to the construction and manufacturing, quality and stability of the compressor systems is top priority.

Research and development of new high-tech products is an important factor and enjoys a high priority in the company.
(c) by RUF-Kompressoren AG

Hans.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

damnnnnnn!!!!!!! now that is interesting! thank you Hans!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> damnnnnnn!!!!!!! now that is interesting! thank you Hans!


http://www.ruf-kompressoren.com/wb/page ... hp?lang=EN

Take also a look @ occasionen.

Hans.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

R5T said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > damnnnnnn!!!!!!! now that is interesting! thank you Hans!
> ...


i called them... they said u get 370 BHP and for a mear 6,500 euros!!!! not bad at all..... thank you HANS!  
this is now my next priority with the brakes ofcourse.... RED ONES! :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> i called them... they said u get 370 BHP and for a mear 6,500 euros!!!! not bad at all..... thank you HANS!
> this is now my next priority with the brakes ofcourse.... RED ONES! :wink:












Hans.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

loooooooooooooooool :lol: :lol: :lol:

truly u r da best!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

my god i just noticed... 6 PiSTONS??? thats more than enough stopping power! wow!


----------

